# An Adventure This Past Weekend



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

While we were camping, my daughter saw that the roof vent in the bathroom had a hole in it. Kind of expected it as it was already cracked. Then on the way home, had a flat tire. Have no idea when that occurred. Then get home and find that the battery is bad.

Oh well. Nothing that money can't fix.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

This sounds like a perfect example of "When it rains, it pours". Sorry to hear about your troubles.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

So true! S


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I think the silver lining here is that you made it home.


----------

